# Wild Bred



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I have just recently bred two Blue Belly lizards i caught at school i have had them together in a 10 gal tank for a half a year and they had just laid eggs! They laid them under the water bowl and i am going to leave them alone. i no some people use incubators but before this i caught a alligator lizard, a week later it laid eggs and 3 mounths later they hatched. I let all of them go in the wild(my backyard) and now there is about 12 alligator lizards living in my backyard. I am just going to leave them alone and see wat happens ill try to post pics but my comp isnt responding to them.

Ill keep u informed.

Tell me ur experiences with breeding herps.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

awesome dude







post pics


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

unfortunatley they didnt make it......


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> unfortunatley they didnt make it......


 The eggs, or the lizards?

I have a male lep gecko, and my brother had a female which kept laying eggs but they never hatched.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

The eggs did not make it but the lizards are fine im going to let them go in my backyard tho


----------

